# Tear Stain Question



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

I wasn't sure where to post this... Question is about a supplement for tear staining. I have tried ACV and filtered water with no improvement. She is 8 1/2 months old and finished teething. I have read different threads about different ways to treat this. Funny thing is she use to drain from the corner of her eye down her cheek. Now it seems to be draining more to the inner part and toward her nose. I have read about foods containing blueberry and cranberry as being helpful to eliminate tear stains. I am not inclined to change her food as she seems to be doing well on it. It is Nutro Natural Choice Chicken, Brown Rice and Oatmeal. Before I change her food, I would like to know the opinion of those who are experienced with tear stains and what they have found helpful. I found this product and want to know if I should try it. It is a blueberry and cranberry supplement prescribed for chronic UTI's in cats and dogs.

http://www.pet360.com/product/10705/solid-gold-berry-balance-supplement-for-dogs-and-cats

Thank you


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

Do you put her hair up in a top knot? I have started doing that with my boy (he is a little over nine months) and it's helped a lot with the staining.


----------



## fishtwinslink (Dec 9, 2012)

My guy's stains were terrible as a new puppy and switching to DISTILLED water cleared them up about 70% alone. I did end up using Angel's Eyes (which I know some folks aren't fond of) but it worked after 3 weeks to clear things up 100%. I don't use it now but use distilled water all the time and I say he's about 95% clear which I can live with. I was told at our dog food store that coconut oil works also and has other health benefits but I have not looked into that so can't really speak to it. Try the distilled water though as I really saw an amazing difference.


----------



## Boomer Y (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: Tear Staining*

Hi. Our 13 1/2 month old hav, Boomer, has tear stains and we have tried everything from distilled water to probiotics to no avail. We wipe throughout the day with warm water as well. We are not thrilled with using Angel Eyes and have opted not to, we are thinking we need to just live with it. Thoughts are welcomed.

Thanks - Kristin


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

the add looks cheesy. Only 8 left?


----------



## Boomer Y (Jun 26, 2013)

What is anyone's thoughts on using Angel Eyes?


----------



## My2Havs (Jun 5, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> the add looks cheesy. Only 8 left?


Pet360 is an online pet supply and just like Amazon they state how many they have left at any given time. The product itself is made by Solid Gold so I think it would be a good product, but I personally haven't read that this will help with tear stains.

I have used Angel Eyes in the past with good results using far less than the instructions say for a few months at a time. After that you can taper off with it and sometimes the stains don't come back and sometimes they do. Personally I wouldn't use it long term but I think it's OK to try it. There's other reasons for tear staining like blocked tear ducts or allergies. One of mine has dry eye and has more tear staining because of that. He's on eye meds and I flush his eyes daily with eye wash so that helps some. There's no one easy answer. Search the archives here and you'll see a lot more responses.
Monica, Dooley & Roxie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't think you have to use angel eyes on a daily basis, I know i've used it a few times for maybe a week and then it clears her up. The best way to keep them away is keeping the fur dry by corn starch/baby powder a few dabs 2x a day, if the hair is dry, it won't discolor. The eyes can water from allergies, food or environmental, wind, weather, so finding the source, esp if it is food is ideal, if only it were so easy..lol

Kara


----------



## Hav$r4us (Dec 8, 2012)

We have been fighting tear stains since our little boy was 4 months old (he's almost 2 yrs. now). We took him to the "doggie opthamologist" just to be sure he was okay - she said it was the shape of his eyes. There is a surgery to correct this but she didn't recommend going to that extreme. I was told by a member of the forum about a sterile eye pad that you can get from Amazon. We ordered them and have started using them twice a day. I have also started using a little corn starch to help keep the area dry. Sorry, I didn't mean to write a book


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

I appreciate all of your personal experiences and responses. We have been using purified water since she came to live with us. They aren't as bad as when she was teething. Changing diet to what? Her eyes tear more in the wind.


----------



## RosieW (Apr 27, 2013)

I put about 1/2 t. of apple cider vinegar into the distilled drinking water. It took several months, but the staining has just about stopped. Also clean daily with Pro-Sense Tear Stain Remover Pads. Let it sit a minute or so, then wipe with a dampened ball of cotton, followed by a dry cotton ball to absorb some of the wetness. The pads came from either Walmart or Target. 90 count, last a long time, and were inexpensive. HTH, Rosie


----------

